# Glassy Eyes



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a male black molly. I fed the tank, and I saw that he had a small patch of white on his body. Not near his gills, a little farther back. Then, I saw that his eyes were really glassy and foggy. It was like someone spilled milk in them. The entire thing was just gray. Both eyes were like this. Does anyone know what this is and how to fix it? Thank you!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

dropsy, or pop eye hes a gonner sorry


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not necessarily. The dish is black, so this shows up more easily, but it's pretty common, and commonly survived. The fish has been scraped up a bit somehow, and the scrapes have turned cloudy. Mollies like salt, and fungus doesn't, so a tablespoon of salt for every two gallons of tank water should help clear this up a bit, without being too salty for most other fish.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

No other medications? Just a tablespoon? Also, the other tankmates are platies and guppies. Is the scraping also related to his eyes? Thank you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

'cloudy eye' is an infection, I think. But you usually only see it either after an injury (look out for sharp ornaments) or in bad-water quality. there are some meds you can use, but it will often clear up with only isolation and lot of clean water for a few weeks.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks! I have some old Melafix, should I use that? Oh yeah I just recently checked on him, and he's just laying on the gravel. Also, he's back fin looks fraying. Maybe fin rot?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe, maybe not. Fraying is caused by many things. Guppies and platies won't mind the salt, and MelaFix is good for helping to keep this from getting any worse. PimaFix is good for fungus, and should be used with MelaFix. Between those two and the salt, your fish should have a good chance at recovery.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Should I put it in a hospital tank, or the main one?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hospital if you have one


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always been told cloudy eyes are a sign of bad water quality. Whenever my discus get them, I change 50% of the water and it's gone the next day. :]


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your help guys, but sadly, when I went to put him in a hospital tank today, I saw that he had died  Thanks anyway, it was my fault for not getting to it quick enough.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww, sorry


----------

